# Congratulations Elroy!!



## cuchuflete

*Congratulations Elroy!
1000+ messages!


* *I hope you continue to contribute your 
insights.

Un saludo,
Cuchu*​


----------



## Jana337

*Dear Elroy,

 Thank you for your invaluable contribution.
 I take my hat off to your polyglot background.

 Jana*​


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations Elroy!!!!!!


----------



## Magg

Elroy,

I´d like to join my forum mates to whish you all the best, and tell you that it is a pleasure to share my learning experience with you.
Congratulations for you 1000!  

Cheers,
Magg


----------



## Phryne

Dear E.

Congrats on your first 1000!!!!!!  

 *!!!!FELICIDADES!!!*!
​ 
MJ


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Elroy! Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## Whodunit

*Hey, Elroy, we all appreciate your help in so many (9, if I don't err) languages.
Hey, Elroy, wir schätzen alle deine Hilfe auf Höchste, dass du uns in 9 Sprachen helfen kannst.
I don't dare to write it in all those 9 languages, it's your job, our *  *GREAT POLYGLOT*


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations! I hope we'll continue to have stimulating conversations in the future.


----------



## ILT

Elroy:

Your contributions have taken you to the 1000 post mark, and lead us to learn from you.

Thanks and  CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations for 1000 fine interventions in the WR forums! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## VenusEnvy

We're all so happy for you. Congrats, Elroy!


----------



## Ralf

Elroy, 1000 posts but countless brilliant explanations--therefore my congratulations, respect and many thanks.

Ralf


----------



## alc112

Congratulations Elias!!!
Alles gute
Thanks for all your help
Keep working


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi Elroy, 

I really appreciate the quality of your posts. Thanks for adding so much to the site. It's a pleasure to "know" you. 

Susan


----------



## Artrella

*Congratulations on the most brilliant 1000 posts in WR!!! I admire your knowledge, E!!!     *  ​


----------



## funnydeal

*


¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades Elroy !!!​*


----------



## elroy

Thank you all very much for your kind and thoughtful words.
Muchas gracias por vuestras palabras simpáticas.
Ich bedanke mich bei euch für eure netten Wörter.

Unfortunately, now that I'm back at school I won't be able to participate with much frequency, if at all.  I'll try to pop back every now and then, but I most likely won't be able to participate on a daily basis.  It's unfortunate, but what do you do?  Next time I'm on vacation I'll be more active.   

Thank you all once again.


----------

